# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Gjykohet tre zviceran që rrahën shqiptarët

## Renea

Edhe sot e kësaj dite, mandanti im është duke vuajtur nga pasojat, ka pohuar avokatja Gabriele Schöch, para trupit gjykues për një shtetas maqedonas të hendikepuar dyzetetrevjeçar, i cili u rrah brutalisht nga të rinjtë zviceranë. Në mbrëmjen e vonë të datës 30 qershor të vitit të kaluar, tre nxënësit zviceranë kishin rrahur brutalisht pesë persona. Akuza i ngarkon ata për veprën penale tentim vrasjeje. Në të vërtetë, pas përfundimit të shkollimit, ata kishin vendosur që të vazhdojnë shkollimin në Mynih. Para se të kryenin veprën, ata në stacionin hekurudhor kishin blerë alkool dhe marihuanë. Në parkun Nussbaumpark ata kanë filluar të godasin tre shtetas maqedonas të papunë, të moshës 43, 55 dhe 64-vjeçare. Pasi që njëri nga ta ishte i hendikepuar dhe i paaftë për vetëmbrojtje, ata kanë goditur në mënyrë të pamëshirshme. Menjëherë pas kësaj, ata arrestohen nga policia, ndërsa testi i gjakut ka dëshmuar se ata kanë pasur prej 0,01 deri 0,89 promilë alkool në gjak. Procesi gjyqësor është duke u zhvilluar me dyer të mbyllura, ndërsa do të dëshmojnë 34 dëshmitarë. Vendimi pritet të merret më 6 prill.

lajmpress

----------


## ervislive

ej po ç'po behet keshtu ne vend qe ti rrahim ne na godasin ato ne fillim keq shume keq

----------

